# GTO wins comparo in MPH magazine!!!!!!!



## Goat Herder (Jul 5, 2005)

Thought you guys might be interested in the car magazine MPH this month. In it they compare the GTO, the Mustang GT, and the Charger.

Believe it or not when all was said and done, the GTO whooped dey ass! The mag was impressed with everything from the handling to the power of the LS2. The burnout was mentioned in detail as well. Go out and get this mag guys it is worth it.


----------



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

What month is the issue ? (July/August)


----------



## Goat Herder (Jul 5, 2005)

August issue, the one with the GTO, GT, and the Charger flying over both of them. Can't miss it.

What do you guys think? Worth reading for sure. They just might get a new subscriber with this issue.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

Goat Herder said:


> August issue, the one with the GTO, GT, and the Charger flying over both of them. Can't miss it.
> 
> What do you guys think? Worth reading for sure. They just might get a new subscriber with this issue.


I subscribed to them last month for 3 yrs, but havnt got my first issue yet :-(.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Hmph.

Obviously, they never heard of the "Gotta have it" factor.

n00bs.


----------



## toolman (Jan 10, 2005)

I have the issue, I will post it later.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Nice to have an objective car magazine out there. I'm letting my AutoWeek, C/D and R&T subscriptions run out. Sports Car International is good. Automobile's Jay Lamm actually wrote a very good short review on the '05 -- but David E. Davis, Jean Lindamood, and Robert Cumberford all trigger an unintentional puke reaction in me.


----------



## drowssap (Jun 18, 2005)

toolman said:


> I have the issue, I will post it later.


that would be great! Thanks


----------



## 79TA&04GTO (Jul 29, 2004)

Great to hear someone in the magazines like the GTO. I just read a motor trend article about the charger and the moustang...and it was saying how the charger had GT mashing power. Of course the article for the GTO vs stang article never said that, and like MPH said...the GTO beats the other two. I hate biased people/companies.


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

I found it yesterday at Borders, wassn't one I was familiar with but after reading it cover to cover I'm going to get a subscription! I got a good laugh from the writing styles. To quote: " The Mustang makes a decent cloud of tire smoke, the but GTO trumps them all, laying a skid mark bigger than the one in Bubba's Fruit of the Looms after the local chili cook-off!" You wont find verbage like that in Road & Track!!


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

ftlfirefighter said:


> " The Mustang makes a decent cloud of tire smoke, the but GTO trumps them all, laying a skid mark bigger than the one in Bubba's Fruit of the Looms after the local chili cook-off!" You wont find verbage like that in Road & Track!!


The writers at Road & Track ARE skidmarks. In the latest Automobile, there's a similar article to the MPH one. Says, if you can believe this, that the Mustang represents the original muscle car era better than the Charger and GTO.

Let's see, I thought muscle cars were all about kicking somebody's chops in. The GTO certainly does that. Then again, maybe the Mustang's lousy interior and crappy suspension are more representative of 1960's technology.


----------



## x-stanger (Jun 24, 2005)

The Automobile mag or should I say RAG says, "maybe the GTO just isn't the right kind of American-bred package, as poor sales suggest". I have read sales are up 76% for 05 ,despite all the negative press the 04 recieved. Most of your auto writers drive BORING cars and don't know a real muscle car from what they drive. The article talks about WOODWARD AVE which I grew up with and let me tell you a 1965 GTO was the car to have, a 1965 mustang hipo was not considered a muscle car. Things have not changed in 2005 either.


----------



## nitrogirl (Jul 4, 2005)

*Great article*

I hadn't heard of this magazine until I read this thread, but I went out and bought it. The article was awesome, basically because they loved the GTO. Can't say I have read many car magazine articles so pro-GTO. The photography was awesome too. I had always wondered what my GTO would look like in a field by an abandoned barn, surrounded by flowers. Now I know. :seeya:


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> The writers at Road & Track ARE skidmarks. In the latest Automobile, there's a similar article to the MPH one. Says, if you can believe this, that the Mustang represents the original muscle car era better than the Charger and GTO.
> 
> Let's see, I thought muscle cars were all about kicking somebody's chops in. The GTO certainly does that. Then again, maybe the Mustang's lousy interior and crappy suspension are more representative of 1960's technology.


 :agree


----------



## dvillar (May 6, 2005)

If ya'll are looking for another good mag check out GM High Tech Performance. Their doing a long term test on the 05 that should come out soon.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

dvillar said:


> If ya'll are looking for another good mag check out GM High Tech Performance. Their doing a long term test on the 05 that should come out soon.


 :agree 

Excellent mag for ideas on modding the car also.


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

x-stanger said:


> The Automobile mag or should I say RAG says, "maybe the GTO just isn't the right kind of American-bred package, as poor sales suggest". I have read sales are up 76% for 05 ,despite all the negative press the 04 recieved. Most of your auto writers drive BORING cars and don't know a real muscle car from what they drive. The article talks about WOODWARD AVE which I grew up with and let me tell you a 1965 GTO was the car to have, a 1965 mustang hipo was not considered a muscle car. Things have not changed in 2005 either.


It's funny cause Mustangs have, for as long as I know, been called "pony" cars - not muscle cars. Gotta love how Ford's advertising department managed to change everything and make everyone htink the stang is a powerful muscle car...


----------



## Mikey (Feb 16, 2005)

Hey, let us know when it comes out.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

BTW, they even score something in mullet points (for Groucho..) :lol: :lol:


----------

